
Analysis of YouTube's political influence through recommendations - spencerwgreene
https://www.recfluence.net/
======
spencerwgreene
Paper: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1912.11211](https://arxiv.org/abs/1912.11211).
Tweets:
[https://twitter.com/mark_ledwich/status/1210743158184693760](https://twitter.com/mark_ledwich/status/1210743158184693760).

